# Inbox by GMail - Thoughts?



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 6, 2014)

So I've been using Google Inbox for a while now and I've got to say, I see them trying to make emails "easier", but I personally don't like it at all.  

I absolutely dislike how they want to try and "clump" emails together, frequently mislabelling many of my emails.  

Anyone have their own opinion about this?  What do you think?

Here's one of their promo videos...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayFAQ2OoJaA

*Edit:* *Remember, Google Inbox =/= GMail*

Also, please don't message me requesting for an invite.  I don't think individual accounts even have the ability to send invites.  I was invited by entering my email onto the "ask for an invite" page on Google Inbox.


----------



## willie (Nov 6, 2014)

You're talking about conversation view.  I like it, but I think there is a way to turn it off in gmail.

I don't use gmail on privacy grounds, but I use fastmail.com instead and it implements something similar.  I had expected that I'd do most of mail reading with a local imap client, but in fact I find that I like their webmail interface (a gmail knock-off, more or less) enough that I use it for pretty much everything.


----------



## k0nsl (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm with @willie on the privacy issue, won't be using it for anything that I would consider to be private. Just junk stuff.

...having said that, I've not got around to play much with it yet


----------



## splitice (Nov 6, 2014)

I use Gmail for aggregation of all my mail accounts, and have for many years (since Gmail was invite only....). Personally I quite like the threading....

The system shows quite a lot of intelligence (priority mail, auto categorization lab, smart thread matching for threading) plus there are lots of useful features i.e filtering.

Privacy concerns me more now than it use to, but it doesn't yet bother me enough to make me want to change.


----------



## comXyz (Nov 6, 2014)

I just have one problem with Google Inbox. Sometimes it doesn't notify me when there are new emails.


----------



## splitice (Nov 6, 2014)

Haha I missread this. Google inbox (the upgrade thing for gmail), not gmail's inbox.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 6, 2014)

Just for clarification purposes, I'm going to say this is what I mean: inbox.google.com

As an example, look at this guy who uploaded a screenshot online:

http://i.imgur.com/BeDIBtn.png

In my opinion, I really don't like it.


----------



## NeyerWeb (Nov 6, 2014)

It would be useful if Google made something similar to this that supports self-hosted mail.


----------



## mojeda (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been using inbox on and off.

One of my biggest annoyances with it is there's no real easy way to switch between emails. You can use your arrow keys to move back and forward but there are no buttons that do the same like in GMAIL. It's always, select email, email pops up, go back to list, select email, emails pops up... 

Same with the android app, there is no left/right swiping to change the email you are viewing.

I like the phone app more than the web version as that's where it makes more sense, however it is still hard to use without being able to easily changing emails.

If anyone is interested, I have 2 invites left to Google Inbox, PM me your emails. I'm not sure if they need to be gmail emails or not, I'm guessing not.


----------



## yomero (Nov 6, 2014)

I've tried, but I don't like the idea of "archiving" everything instead of "marking as read". The only thing that I may like, is the custom bundles or categories, which aren't available in the normal gmail (just the main ones, updates, forums, promotions, social, inbox).



NeyerWeb said:


> It would be useful if Google made something similar to this that supports self-hosted mail.



It won't happen if they can't spy mine your information to make a profit with that.


----------



## switsys (Nov 6, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I really don't like it.


This +100


----------



## Dylan (Nov 6, 2014)

I like it a lot. I tried using the tabbed (categories) version of Gmail but never could get used to having essentially three inboxes -- Inbox (the product)'s bundling is a much better way of categorizing things and the bundles have been surprisingly intelligent for me so far. The bundles/labels are completely customizable, incidentally, so if you don't like them it takes literally two clicks to disable them. The default bundles also seem to learn pretty quickly if you recategorize misplaced emails.

Also, snoozing is brilliant. I'm someone who tries to clear my inbox every day, so being able to temporarily dismiss a message until a set time -- like when I'm home from work -- is awesome.

I do have to say that the mobile app is better than the desktop one, which feels more like a tablet site than a desktop site. I'd like to be able to have the menu pinned open all the time, buttons always showing, etc.


----------



## comXyz (Nov 7, 2014)

@Dylan I have the same feeling with you.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey if anyone has a free invite please shoot me one here: [email protected]

Thanks very much!!


----------

